# Finding work on 309/100 Visa



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Blokes 

I posting a new thread which might be of some interest to few. Any one migrating to Oz on 309/100 and willing to gain some knowledge on Job opportunities for Visa Subclass 309/100 

We can use this thread.

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

Any thoughts on how to search for a job in IT sector with 8 years of experience(not complete in development or Project Management) 

any please i can find List of IT companies in Australia


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

simple answear 
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site



oz309 said:


> Any thoughts on how to search for a job in IT sector with 8 years of experience(not complete in development or Project Management)
> 
> any please i can find List of IT companies in Australia


----------



## h4g (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ielts*

Whether IELTS required to work there(for 309 visa holder)?
What is the scope for an MCA fresher in OZ...


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

Generally IELTS required for Education Institute or Immigration and etc. Even if you are permanent resident IELTS will be required for education institute. IELTS is a big business these days mate! 

I am not aware of a case where IELTS is required for software jobs. Normally software industry does not ask for IELTS, they only look for work authorisation. With 309 you should be fine...

For freshers, if I were you I would have looked for work in India while application in progress. 

Majority of the big corporates in OZ have graduate program but they only cover local Universities. However if you have friends (or partners friends in OZ, you should have friends, remember form 888) who already work in software industry then you look for some casual/part time job initially through your friends. This will give some OZ experience and also u will have someone in OZ who can give a good reference for you. If you are lucky you may be absorbed by them or apply through seek.com as a trainee or junior position. After that you should be able to find your way out in OZ. Good luck. 



h4g said:


> Whether IELTS required to work there(for 309 visa holder)?
> What is the scope for an MCA fresher in OZ...


----------



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

@h4g, to answer your question for any job in Australia does not require IELTS. 
two counts i can recollect which demands IELTS is when you apply on a Educational visa or migrating to the country as a PR.
Hope this answers. 

Cheers 
Oz309



h4g said:


> Whether IELTS required to work there(for 309 visa holder)?
> What is the scope for an MCA fresher in OZ...


----------



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

Blokes I have one question here 

Would employees consider Visa 309 type for a permanent role? As 309 is a Provisional visa which does not have an expiry date. 

Any thoughts is appreciated. 

Cheers 
Oz309


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

I know one example where she was given permanent position.
I think when they employ, they will add a condition about the visa status.

BTW, if you are the applicant (not the sponsor) your visa was granted 2 months ago, by this time u should have been moved Australia is not it!




oz309 said:


> Blokes I have one question here
> 
> Would employees consider Visa 309 type for a permanent role? As 309 is a Provisional visa which does not have an expiry date.
> 
> ...


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

There are some silly counts exists, you are a "permanet visa" holder and u are non native speaker of english, and you wanna study in Aus UNI, you still need IELTS. Note that u don't need educational visa. My guess this is true for even non-native English speaking AUssie citizen. IELTS is a big business mate!



oz309 said:


> @h4g, to answer your question for any job in Australia does not require IELTS.
> two counts i can recollect which demands IELTS is when you apply on a Educational visa or migrating to the country as a PR.
> Hope this answers.
> 
> ...


----------



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

@inozland I understand the difference between applicant and sponsor. Yes my visa has been granted couple of months and i know when to move as well.
I reckon this is getting bit personal attacks and i wouldn't appropriate that. 



inozland said:


> I know one example where she was given permanent position.
> I think when they employ, they will add a condition about the visa status.
> 
> BTW, if you are the applicant (not the sponsor) your visa was granted 2 months ago, by this time u should have been moved Australia is not it!


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope it was not personal attack! I was confused wether you are already in Oz or not. It was not personal attack in any case! If you are already in Oz, then no point of providing the information I was trying to provide. 


oz309 said:


> @inozland I understand the difference between applicant and sponsor. Yes my visa has been granted couple of months and i know when to move as well.
> I reckon this is getting bit personal attacks and i wouldn't appropriate that.


----------



## navzz (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone know what are job prospects for a software tester( telecom domain) with 3 yrs of experience and what are the starting pay packages?


----------



## h4g (Jul 23, 2011)

navzz said:


> Does anyone know what are job prospects for a software tester( telecom domain) with 3 yrs of experience and what are the starting pay packages?


I think Job will not be a problem for you.One of my friends got job as s/w tester in a s/w company.Salary is somewhat near to 80,000$ per year.Face the interview confidently with high communication skill.Best of luck!!!


----------



## navzz (Jul 5, 2011)

h4g said:


> I think Job will not be a problem for you.One of my friends got job as s/w tester in a s/w company.Salary is somewhat near to 80,000$ per year.Face the interview confidently with high communication skill.Best of luck!!!


Thdnks 4 d info.wat was ur frnd's experience ?


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

well that's huge amount of money mate for a starter in OZ! which year was it ? 


h4g said:


> I think Job will not be a problem for you.One of my friends got job as s/w tester in a s/w company.Salary is somewhat near to 80,000$ per year.Face the interview confidently with high communication skill.Best of luck!!!


----------



## h4g (Jul 23, 2011)

inozland said:


> well that's huge amount of money mate for a starter in OZ! which year was it ?


He got it 2 weeks ago.They will give 3 mnths training first.And he had 2 years exprnce in india.Also took MS from a university in Australia.


----------



## June Collins (Oct 29, 2012)

*309 visa*

Does anyone know how long it is before a 309 visa expires?


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

June Collins said:


> Does anyone know how long it is before a 309 visa expires?


309 visa is valid until decision is made on 100 permanent visa application. Usually it's 2 years!


----------



## binioz (Nov 25, 2012)

Experts pls suggest!!

I received my 189 independent visa and after our marriage (mar'14), for my wife i'm planning to apply EITHER spouse visa subclass 309 OR 189 independent visa.

*Scenario 1 (spouse visa subclass 309)*
1. 309 visa is also known as temporary partner visa and cost for 309 visa is 3085 AUD. 
2. I agree that temporary partner visa 309 and permanent partner visa 100 have same work rights in Australia. But in other forum, I read that employers are not willing to take risk with temporary partner visa 309. It states as -
<< In the eyes of employers, there might be some risk with the 309 visa. If the relationship breaks down, and the sponsor withdraws their support, you would not be eligible for your permanent visa, and the employer would lose you. >>
3. Time frame to get temporary partner visa is around 8-9 months and after getting temporary partner visa 309 there wont be much peace of mind in terms of getting work (in case employers are keen on taking ONLY permanent partner visa candidates)

*Scenario 2 (189 independent visa)*
1. My to-be-wife is of same skills as mine (software engineer) so I can apply for 189 independent visa; cost of 189 visa is 3520 AUD.
2. Since it is permanent visa she will not face any problem from employers.
3. Time frame to get 189 visa is max 10-12 months (if all your documentation and IELTS is in place)

So, experts pls suggest. Which one is feasible? My main worry is ONLY for getting work. Can anyone kindly let me know do employers treat temporary partner visa and permanent partner visa, as one in terms of giving them the job offers. If employers are only keen on permanent partner visa then it would waste of time and money if I apply for 309 visa for my wife.

If anyone in this type if situation pls enlighten me. Thanks !!


----------

